# Torotonto to ban paper cups by the end of 2009



## Glenn

The coffee world in the US and Canada is abuzz with the news that Toronto Council Officials want to see the full removal of takeaway paper cups by the end of 2009 if an alternative to the plastic lids cannot be found.

The proposal is to replace these with biodegreable styrofoam cups

Just one of a large number of articles about this subject is here.

Have your say - should paper coffee cups be banned?

Could this lead to more people drinking in, or could sales be hit as a result of this?


----------



## James Hoffmann

You need one of these (I quite want one - I know it's wrong....)


----------



## Glenn

So wrong but actually quite funky too.

But, it wouldn't last more than 2 or 3 outings as baristas at some establishments would not treat it with respect and it would be chipped or broken pretty quickly.

However, for a make at home and take to work - way cool!


----------



## adamfahn

that site James is great.

Can't work out how to buy though, I go the .co.uk site and it forwards to the .com with no purchase option!


----------



## James Hoffmann

I've emailed them - you can't actually buy stuff yet. I think they've put up the site to gauge interest before choosing a manufacturing run! (Pure speculation btw)


----------



## ash_porter

Your right Glen, they do look funky









I should dare imagine you could also get the company name/logo printed on to these somehow as well.


----------



## AlexV

Try here

http://www.red5.co.uk/I-Am-Not-A-Paper-Cup-pr-570.html


----------



## James Hoffmann

I bought one - it came today.

I am drinking out of it now. The porcelain half is surprisingly nice, I really quite like the feel of the unglazed outer. The cups looks about 12oz, but because it is thick porcelain the glazed insides holds about 8oz.

The lid smells/tastes a bit rubbery. Perhaps this will fade. It is also missing the little pinprick in the lid to ease drinking but that is mere detail.

Surprised by this product. I almost, almost like it!


----------



## AlexV

You weren't tempted to get the HOFF mug then.

http://www.red5.co.uk/product.php?productid=197


----------



## radion_auto

Did anything ever come of this? I've heard various related news stories but i wasn't sure if it ever went ahead. Sorry for the old thread bump - just interested!


----------



## Charlie B

And where can those mugs still be bought from now if anyone knows please.


----------

